# Kaufberatung für eine Aufrüstung (Budget 850€)



## Spark1810 (6. Juni 2016)

*Kaufberatung für eine Aufrüstung (Budget 850€)*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde gerne in (sehr) naher Zukunft meinen PC aufrüsten. Das letzte Mal ist eine Weile her, ich bin mittlerweile leider völlig raus aus dem Thema und musste mich daher erst mal wieder so gut es geht einlesen. 
Mein Budget liegt bei *~850€*. Neu gekauft werden sollen:* CPU, CPU-Kühler, Mainboard, RAM, HDD und Grafikkarte*. Das Gehäuse, Netzteil und die SSD möchte ich aus meinem jetzigen System übernehmen.
Ich spiele in *Full HD, 60Hz*.

Ich habe mir jetzt mal eine Konfiguration zusammengestellt, brauche aber auf jeden Fall noch fachmännischere Hilfe und besonders bei der Grafikkarte noch den ein oder anderen guten Tipp.
Daher habe ich mir mal einen Account erstellt und hoffe, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann. 

Also, hier mal meine Überlegungen:

CPU: Intel Core i5 6600K
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4
RAM: 16GB HyperX Fury DDR4-2666
HDD: 1TB Seagate Desktop ST1000DM003

An dieser Stelle die Zwischenfrage: Macht das soweit Sinn? Funktioniert diese Zusammenstellung?

Ich komme mit diesen Komponenten beim Händler meiner Wahl auf etwa 500€. Bleiben also 350€ für die Grafikkarte.

Was nimmt man den nun für das Geld? 
Gerade weil momentan ja die neuen Generationen erscheinen, habe ich da völlig den Überblick verloren.

Ich hatte jetzt in der Preisklasse eine GTX 970 im Blick (z.B. Zotac GTX 970 AMP Extreme). Aber ist das überhaupt noch sinnvoll, wenn gerade die neuen Generationen erscheinen?
Mir kommt es so vor, als wäre ich mit diesen 350€ in der Hand genau in einem Loch zwischen den verschiedenen Leistungsklassen. 

Marken sind mir in diesem Zusammenhang übrigens ziemlich egal. Da bin ich ganz unvoreingenommen. 


Naja, so weit erst mal. Hoffe ich habe alle nötigen Infos angegeben. Freue mich über jede Hilfe und Tipps aller Art. 
Viele Grüße, Spark


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2016)

Willst du denn in jedem Falle übertakten? Denn wenn nicht, dann könntest du bei CPU und Board was einsparen.

Achte auch bei Deinem Gehäuse drauf, wie hoch ein Kühler sein darf. Der Brocken ist nämlich 16,5cm hoch, viele Gehäuse sind aber nur bis 16cm geeignet.


Grafikkarte: die GTX 970 oder AMD R9 390 kosten halt um die 300-350€, wobei die AMD schneller ist und 8GB RAM hat, die Nvidia nur 4GB, aber dafür viel weniger Strom braucht. Und die neue Nvidia GTX 1070 wird wohl erstmal mind 500€ kosten, ist aber dafür auch entsprechend stärker, die ist nämlich sogar schneller als eine GTX 980, die es aktuell um die 450€ geben würde. und unterhalb der GTX 970/R9 390 ist halt lange nix. Die R9 380X zB kostet 220€ , aber eine GTX 970/R9 390 ist auch 30-40% schneller. Es kommt aber bald eine AMD R9 480, und die könnte sogar die GTX 970 etwas überholen, soll aber nur 250€ kosten. Die R9 480 würde ich daher noch abwarten und schauen, was erste Tests denn so ergeben. AMD selbst hat bisher nur was von einem Crossfire mit 2x R9 480 veröffentlicht, wo man auf die Leistung einer GTX 1080 kommt. Wenn das im Durchschnitt bei modernen Spielen so bleibt, wäre die R9 480 schneller als eine GTX 970.


----------



## Spark1810 (6. Juni 2016)

Hmm, mit dem Übertakten ist das so eine Sache... Ich habe es noch nie so wirklich versucht, aber will mir zumindest die Möglichkeit offen halten, es mal zu versuchen. Und dafür sind die K-Modelle doch besser oder?
Außerdem hat der 6600K gegenüber dem 6600 doch einen ohnehin schon etwas höheren Takt. Ist der die 15-20 Euro nicht wert? Ich habe da echt keine Ahnung. 

Guter Hinweis bezüglich des CPU-Kühlers, danke dafür! Mein jetziger Kühler ist 14,5cm hoch. Da ist zwar noch etwas Platz, aber vielleicht gehe ich lieber kein Risiko ein und nehme einen niedrigeren. 

Puuh, dann bin ich ja bei der Grafikkarte echt in der Patsche. Eigentlich ist mein Anliegen relativ dringend und bis es mit der RX 480 so richtig losgeht vergeht ja noch mindestens ein ganzer Monat. 
Ich denke mal, es wird dann auf GTX 970 vs. R9 390X hinauslaufen. Konkret denke ich dann an Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme vs. Sapphire Radeon R9 390X Nitro (beide ca. 325€). Wie sieht es da aus?

Übrigens noch am Rande: Habe aktuell ein 600W-Netzteil. Reicht das überhaupt?  Betreibe damit momentan einen AMD Phenom II X4 965BE und eine Zotac GTX 570 AMP! Edition. 

Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal für die Antwort Herbboy!


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2016)

Falls du nur eine GTX970 möchtest, schau dich mal auf eBay um. Jetzt, wo Pascal da ist, hast du wieder diese Panikverkäufer, die ihre Karte loswerden möchten. 
Für unter 250€, kannst du dir so ziemlich jedes Modell aussuchen, welches es je gegeben hat. Selbst die ehemaligen Toppmodelle wie zB die "MSI Gaming 4G". 

Dem gesparten Hunni kannst du dann in die anderen Komponenten fließen lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2016)

Spark1810 schrieb:


> Hmm, mit dem Übertakten ist das so eine Sache... Ich habe es noch nie so wirklich versucht, aber will mir zumindest die Möglichkeit offen halten, es mal zu versuchen. Und dafür sind die K-Modelle doch besser oder?
> Außerdem hat der 6600K gegenüber dem 6600 doch einen ohnehin schon etwas höheren Takt. Ist der die 15-20 Euro nicht wert? Ich habe da echt keine Ahnung.


 klar, wenn du die Option haben willst, wäre es okay. Du kannst ansonsten aber halt einen i5-6500 nehmen (190€ ) und ein Board für 70-80€, reicht völlig, und die 10% mehr Takt des i5-6600k ohne Übertaktung würden Dir halt im ALLERbesten denkbaren Fall 10% mehr Leistung bringen, also zB 66 FPS statt 60, aber eben auch nur 33 statt 30, wenn es jetzt um die Frage geht "macht es den Unterschied zwischen ruckeln und nicht ruckeln" aus.




> Guter Hinweis bezüglich des CPU-Kühlers, danke dafür! Mein jetziger Kühler ist 14,5cm hoch. Da ist zwar noch etwas Platz, aber vielleicht gehe ich lieber kein Risiko ein und nehme einen niedrigeren.


 kennst du denn den Modellnamen des Gehäuses?




> Puuh, dann bin ich ja bei der Grafikkarte echt in der Patsche. Eigentlich ist mein Anliegen relativ dringend und bis es mit der RX 480 so richtig losgeht vergeht ja noch mindestens ein ganzer Monat.
> Ich denke mal, es wird dann auf GTX 970 vs. R9 390X hinauslaufen. Konkret denke ich dann an Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme vs. Sapphire Radeon R9 390X Nitro (beide ca. 325€). Wie sieht es da aus?


 also, wenn du sogar eine 390X für 325€ bekommst, dann würde ich die nehmen, außer du spielst im SCHNITT wirklich jeden Tag im Jahr mehr als 2h, denn dann zahlst du am Ende halt doch spürbar beim Strom drauf. Denn die 390X ist halt fast auf dem Level einer GTX 980, nur dass die eben ziemlich viel Strom bei Last braucht. 


Ein 600W-Netzteil reicht, wenn es nicht grad ein 30€-600W-Modell ist. Hast du denn da einen Modellnamen parat? Hat es 2x PCie-Stecker, am besten 8Pin (bzw 6+2 ) ?


----------



## Spark1810 (7. Juni 2016)

@svd
Stimmt, guter Hinweis. Da werde ich mich dann auch mal umschauen.




Herbboy schrieb:


> kennst du denn den Modellnamen des Gehäuses?



Ja klar, ist ein Xigmatek Midgard (1. Generation), also dieses hier:  Xigmatek Midgard
Ist lüftertechnisch auch gut ausgestattet. Vorne, unten und hinten jeweils 120mm Lüfter und oben 2 x 140mm Lüfter. Temperaturen waren seitdem noch nie ein Problem. 



> also, wenn du sogar eine 390X für 325€ bekommst, dann würde ich die nehmen, außer du spielst im SCHNITT wirklich jeden Tag im Jahr mehr als 2h, denn dann zahlst du am Ende halt doch spürbar beim Strom drauf. Denn die 390X ist halt fast auf dem Level einer GTX 980, nur dass die eben ziemlich viel Strom bei Last braucht.



Ja, schau mal hier: 8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 390X Nitro inkl
Wundert mich auch, wenn die sogar schneller als eine GTX 970 ist. Aber scheint wohl so zu sein...



> Ein 600W-Netzteil reicht, wenn es nicht grad ein 30€-600W-Modell ist. Hast du denn da einen Modellnamen parat? Hat es 2x PCie-Stecker, am besten 8Pin (bzw 6+2 ) ?



Mein Netzteil ist ein LEPA W600-SA. Hat damals 62€ gekostet. Hier gibt's noch ein paar technische Daten. 
Hat aber 2x PCIe 6+2 Pol.
600 Watt LEPA W600-SA Modular 80+ - Hardware,

Die maximale Stromverbrauch bei der 390X liegt ja einfach mal 150W über dem Wert meiner aktuellen GTX 570 AMP! . Und die ist schon nicht gerade sparsam (375W vs. 225W). Das wird sicher kein Problem mit dem Netzteil? 

Puuh, also eigentlich hatte ich mir vorgenommen beim nächsten Aufrüsten ein bisschen auf Effizienz zu achten, was Stromverbrauch und Wärmeentwicklung angeht. Das hat ja wieder gut geklappt. 
Aber naja. So viel spiele ich nun auch nicht, dass ich da einen großen Unterschied spüren sollte. Und im normalen Betrieb sollten die Unterschiede ja nicht so gravierend sein oder?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2016)

> Ja, schau mal hier: 8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 390X Nitro inkl
> Wundert mich auch, wenn die sogar schneller als eine GTX 970 ist. Aber scheint wohl so zu sein...


 naja, die Preise waren noch nie so, dass die teurere Karte immer besser ist, oder dass zwei gleichteure Karten auch gleichschnell sind   Grad Nvidia ist sehr oft immer etwas teurer gewesen bei gleicher Leistung, oder eine gleichteure AMD-Karte etwas schneller. Ich hatte die Preise der R9 390X in den letzten Wochen aber nicht verfolgt, denn die kostete an sich lange Zeit eher 380-450€. "nur" 300-350€ kosteten eher die R9 390-Modelle, also ohne X, und selbst die sind ja schon etwas schneller als die GTX 970. Aber zu DEM Preis und dann noch Total War Warhammer mit bei, also: ich würde die R9 390X nehmen ^^   Alelrdings nicht die Sapphire, denn die dürfte etwas zu lang sein. Ins Gehäuse passen Karten bis 30cm laut meinen Recherchen, und die Sapphire ist etwas länger... 

Als Kühler vielleicht den hier nehmen Scythe Mugen 4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Thermalright Macho 120 SBM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die sind etwas unter 16cm, und beim Midgard II passen bis 16cm rein, ich vermute mal beim Midgard
dann auch, denn das erste Midgard ist sogar nen Tick breiter. Aber vlt miss mal lieber nach. 




> Mein Netzteil ist ein LEPA W600-SA. Hat damals 62€ gekostet. Hier gibt's noch ein paar technische Daten.
> Hat aber 2x PCIe 6+2 Pol.
> 600 Watt LEPA W600-SA Modular 80+ - Hardware,
> 
> Die maximale Stromverbrauch bei der 390X liegt ja einfach mal 150W über dem Wert meiner aktuellen GTX 570 AMP! . Und die ist schon nicht gerade sparsam (375W vs. 225W). Das wird sicher kein Problem mit dem Netzteil?


 also, 375W wären echt nur im ALLER aller schlimmsten Falle für kurze Leistungsspitzen - aber selbst dann sollte es reichen. Ne moderne Intel-CPU mit allem Drum und Dran würde maximal 120-130W brauchen, dazu dann vlt 370W, dann bist du bei 500W.  Hier zB sind mehrere 390X getestet Neun Radeon R9 390(X) Partnerkarten im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase
  je nach Modell (da spielen halt auch Takt der Karte ab Werk usw. eine Rolle) sind es 430-490W für den kompletten PC. Oder hier AMD Radeon R9 390X - Hawaii in neuen Gewändern - Leistungsaufnahme: Idle  Spiele  Volllast (Seite 19) - HT4U.net da hat eine andere von Sapphire nur für sich ca 300W Strombedarf bei Spielelast.


Du musst halt überlegen: ne übertaktete GTX 970 (und an sich wäre es unklug, ein Modell mit dem Standardtakt zu nehmen) zB braucht eher nur 160-190W. Sagen wir mal 100-150W Mehrverbrauch bei der R9 390X, das macht pro Jahr ca 10-15€ Mehrkosten aus, wenn du jeden Tag ne Stunde spielst. Wenn du jeden Tag 2h spielst, sind es halt 20-30€ usw. - und dann musst du halt überlegen, wie lange du die Karte behältst, also wie viele Jahre. Eine GTX 570 ist an sich schon längst "überfällig", ist halt die Frage, ob du die R9 390X wieder so lange behalten würdest. Denn an sich könntest du - wenn du in  2-3 Jahren ne neue 250-300€-Karte kaufst - mit nem neuen Core i5 oder i7 wieder alles auf maximalen Details spielen, ICH würde die also eh nicht viel länger als 2 Jahre nutzen  


Du kannst aber auch eine R9 390 ohne X nehmen, denn da ist es mit dem Stromverbrauch etwas besser, und auch da ist Warhammer dabei. zB die hier für 285€ 8192MB MSI Radeon R9 390 Gaming 8G Aktiv PCIe 3.0  oder die für 275€ 8192MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 390 G1 Gaming Aktiv     und auch die sind ja wie gesagt etwas schneller als eine GTX 970, haben 8GB.


----------



## Spark1810 (7. Juni 2016)

Okay, dann wird es wohl eine R9 390X. 
Muss wohl tatsächlich schauen, welches Modell überhaupt ins Gehäuse passt. Habe jetzt 30,5cm als maximale Grafikkartenlänge ermittelt. Hoffe ich finde da was passendes.
Die MSI R9 390X Gaming 8G ist nur ca. 28cm lang, allerdings auch 20€ teuer. Mit 350€ aber immer noch im Budget, scheint mir also ein guter Kandidat zu sein. 

Der Stromverbrauch ist mir letztendlich eigentlich relativ egal. Das dürfte bei mir in der Jahresbilanz eigentlich kaum ins Gewicht fallen, da mache ich mir keine Gedanken. Hatte halt nur Bedenken wegen der Leistung des Netzteils, aber alles andere ist mir da eigentlich egal.  

Prognosen über die Nutzungsdauer der Hardware will ich gar nicht aufstellen... Hätte beim Kauf meiner jetzigen Hardware niemals gedacht, dass ich das alles so lange nutzen würde. Aber Spielgewohnheiten verändern sich, Ansprüche verändern sich und plötzlich hält der Kram schon mal 4-6 Jahre.  
Aber jetzt werde ich die Kiste mal wieder ein bisschen aufpolieren und dann gucken, wie lange alles hält. 

Gut, als CPU-Kühler nehme ich dann einen deiner Vorschläge. Der Scythe sieht doch gut aus. 

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe Herbboy. 

Noch mal eher zu einem Softwareproblem. Mein aktuelles System habe ich als Windows 7 von CD aufgesetzt und dann irgendwann aud Windows 10 aktualisiert. Wie mache ich das denn dann bei dem neuen System am besten? Kann man noch kostenlos auf 10 upgraden? Dann könnte ich ja einfach wieder mein 7 installieren und dann direkt upgraden. Aber das geht doch sicher auch einfacher oder?

Und: Was hat es eigentlich mit den verschiedenen Frequenzen beim RAM auf sich? kann man da noch sinnvoll Geld sparen? Oder auch beim Mainboard? Habe mich da eher an Preis und Bewertungen orientiert.


----------



## Alisis1990 (7. Juni 2016)

Spark1810 schrieb:


> Okay, dann wird es wohl eine R9 390X.
> Muss wohl tatsächlich schauen, welches Modell überhaupt ins Gehäuse passt. Habe jetzt 30,5cm als maximale Grafikkartenlänge ermittelt. Hoffe ich finde da was passendes.
> Die MSI R9 390X Gaming 8G ist nur ca. 28cm lang, allerdings auch 20€ teuer. Mit 350€ aber immer noch im Budget, scheint mir also ein guter Kandidat zu sein.
> 
> ...


Also du müsstest normalerweise mit deinem alten Windows 7 key wi dows 10 bei einer Neuinstallation direkt aktivieren können.

Google mal nach dem.media Kreation toll von Microsoft. Damit kannst du dir einen usb stick oder eine CD erstellen mit der du Windows 10 dann ganz normal wie Windows 7 damals auch installieren kannst. Musst dann halt nur den Windows 7 key eingeben.

Sinnvoll gels lässt sich da nicht sparen. Aber große Unterschiede im Takt wirst du auch nicht feststellen. Da es keinen besonderen Aufpreis kostet nimm ruhig den schnelleren RAM. Ist il Zweifel die bessere Wahl


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2016)

Ja, am besten mal das Microsoft-Tool nehmen, direkt win10 installieren und den WIn7 key nutzen. Falls es Probleme gibt, musst die Hotleine anrufen, bekommst nen Code und eine neue Freischaltung, das sollte kein Problem sein, sofern du nicht den Win7-Code 20 Mal in einem Monat verwendest


----------



## Spark1810 (30. Juni 2016)

So, auch wenn es schon eine Weile her ist, wollte ich hier doch zumindest noch einen abschließenden Bericht liefern. 

Habe mich für die MSI R9 390X Gaming 8G entschieden. Das System ist mittlerweile zusammengebaut und läuft super. Mit Windows hat auch alles geklappt. Und schnell ist die Kiste, meine Güte... 

Jetzt, wo die ersten Tests der RX 480 erscheinen, muss ich mich eigentlich auch gar nicht ärgern, dass ich nicht gewartet habe. 
In den meisten Benchmarks schneidet die 390X ja doch noch ein gutes Stück besser ab und ich denke, dass ich daher für mein Budget auch die richtige Wahl getroffen habe.

Vielen Dank noch mal für eure Beratung Herbboy, Alisis und svd!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2016)

Dann mal viel Spaß


----------



## Alisis1990 (30. Juni 2016)

Sauber viel spaß mit deinem System  denk immer dran, wenn DU Spaß hast und zufrieden bist hast du ja alles richtig gemacht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------

